# San Diego rides/races



## cj6855 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be in San Diego the week of March 21 and will be bringing my bike and a friend with same. Any races in that area either weekend? What are some good ride routes? Thans.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

cj6855 said:


> I'll be in San Diego the week of March 21 and will be bringing my bike and a friend with same. Any races in that area either weekend? What are some good ride routes? Thans.


Tons of good routes, check the archives for many good suggestions. Many people here can point you in the right direction if you need more ideas. Not aware of any races that week here but I'm out of the loop this season so not really a good source.


----------



## cj6855 (Jul 21, 2003)

svend said:


> Tons of good routes, check the archives for many good suggestions. Many people here can point you in the right direction if you need more ideas. Not aware of any races that week here but I'm out of the loop this season so not really a good source.


Can't seem to find the archives? Is there more than PCH?


----------



## puffyt (Oct 25, 2004)

Check out http://www.socalcycling.com/Schedule/2005/racesched05.asp for info on races. Looks like you could do the San Dimas Stage Race or the Home Depot Crit, however both of those are considerably north of San Diego...


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

cj6855 said:


> Can't seem to find the archives? Is there more than PCH?


Much more than PCH...check these, may have some good links posted
found using advanced search: san diego

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=13787
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=8545


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*Good site. Not sure if anything going on during your dates but...*

http://www.bikelink.com


----------

